# Any ENT Nurses here on FF?



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I'm hoping somewhere in our wonderful mix of members we've got an ENT Nurse?

If we have and you'd be happy to offer me some reassurance about an upcoming op (next wednesday   ) could you make yourself known and then I'll list my worries!! 

Thank you ladies! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

have you not had a pre-op assessment hun 

Here if you need an ear ((hug))


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes I have! But that was more about them asking me questions and it was also on the day they told me I needed an Op so I hadn't thought of anything at that stage   But now with it looming over the horizon like a flippin rain cloud I have questions! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pm me your Questions and I will ask my nurse'y friends for you 
you could also if you wish ring the hospital and ask to be put through to the ENT pre op nurse, 
as a last resort before they take you down a nurse/Dr will come and see you so have your questions ready for then too 
~Dizzi~


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi amanda- am a nurse but have had ent stuff done as my sinuses are awful. 
If I can help please pm me  
love Rachel x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

For Wednesday Amanda         
​


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Amanda,

i am a nurse hun and did work in ENT for a while. I am probably a bit rusty, but feel free to pm me and if i can answer your questions then i will! 

Sallywags


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Sallywags

Thank you hun, but I won't PM you thanks, mainly because I go in tomorrow so am trying to keep busy now not thinking about it   ChickenPie has been a huge help as not only is she a nurse but she's had the Op I'm having so I feel really much more prepared now thanks to her PM's 

Thanks anyway Sallywags, I appreciate your support hun.   this time tomorrow it'll all be done and dusted.

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Glad you got the help you needed hun! Sorry i didn't see the message earlier, but glad someone could help you.

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks hun, well I'm home and its all done! Phew......

It's v messy (still bleeding quite a bit) and uncomfortable but I don't care its done now and can only get better! 

Thanks again.

Axxxxx


----------

